# Made the switch from Lyft to Postmates, couldn't be happier



## hovig (Aug 14, 2014)

After a 3 week trial run and around 250 deliveries, Postmates is clearly the winner. I drive in the LA area so obviously my experience might be different than others, but if anyone is in a major city it might be time to consider trying out a different platform. I also signed up for DoorDash, so ill give them a try after I go through orientation. Ubereats and Uber in general can eat 27 bags of dicks (lyft can tag along too)


----------



## Dannyboss (Oct 11, 2016)

what's your average per hour? I get around 40 /hr with lyft for 4 hours a day and dont see anything beating that (still a fulltime student)


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

hovig said:


> Ubereats and Uber in general can eat 27 bags of dicks (lyft can tag along too)


Twenty seven seems a bit arbitrary. Is there a scientific explanation for it?


----------



## Lantawood (Feb 23, 2017)

You're giving me a push. I've had my Postmates account ready to go for some time and I have yet to try a delivery. I've been doing Ubereats so long that I think I'm brainwashed.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Lantawood said:


> You're giving me a push. I've had my Postmates account ready to go for some time and I have yet to try a delivery. I've been doing Ubereats so long that I think I'm brainwashed.


Postmates can be frustrating. Their support is worse than Uber's.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Can't be worse than DoorDash support.


----------



## Lantawood (Feb 23, 2017)

Oh boy. I've read about drivers being sent to closed restaurants or having items on their shopping list that they can't fulfill.



galileo5 said:


> Postmates can be frustrating. Their support is worse than Uber's.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

hovig said:


> After a 3 week trial run and around 250 deliveries, Postmates is clearly the winner. I drive in the LA area so obviously my experience might be different than others, but if anyone is in a major city it might be time to consider trying out a different platform. I also signed up for DoorDash, so ill give them a try after I go through orientation. Ubereats and Uber in general can eat 27 bags of dicks (lyft can tag along too)


 I have a few delivery apps that pay more than uber and lyft, Uber/Ubereats and lyft rates are just to low. Ubereats cut rates in my market last month and it's almost impossible to make $7.00 on one order and to top it off I didn't get any tips, The boost zone is also a joke because after ubers cut I still didn't make that much money. You would think Ridesharing would make more money than delivering food, Uber and lyft keep dropping rates makes it very hard.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Lantawood said:


> Oh boy. I've read about drivers being sent to closed restaurants


Yep. Had that happen twice with 2 different apps. One paid a few to me and the other one didn't


----------

